# Procedure codes for poking a cyst and squeezing.



## JesseL (Oct 31, 2014)

Can the code below be used for poking open a cyst with a needle and squeezing the fluids out.

10040 "acne surgery (eg, marsupialization, opening or removal of multiple milia, comdones, cyst, pustules)

Does using a 18 gauge needle to make an incision on a small cyst or abscess to drain count as an I&D 10060?


----------

